# Question about Guitar Pro 5



## Hammy (May 13, 2009)

I'm writing a few exercises using GP5 but don't know how to leave a gap or make a new section between bars. All i can do is carry on from the last bar and it's getting very cluttered. 

Please could antone tell me how to leave gaps between bars to make different exercises?

thanks in advance
kqoct


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

won't whole-note rests accomplish that?
I don't know of a cleaner method.


----------



## Hammy (May 13, 2009)

Just tried that puckhead, but doesn't quite work, the bars after the rest keep their ascending order, whereas i want to start again from "1" for each section, but thanks for trying anyway
cheers


----------

